# jerky downshift



## Jenn66 (Jul 29, 2021)

Okay... so I read a few posts on a hard downshift kind of like a sudden jolt sorry read upon some other forums most people are saying it's the torque converter or the mechatronic seal adapter also how do you do updates on your vehicle I read that that might be the problem as well just to update your vehicle however that supposed to work??? Help?


----------

